# Robber Fly (aka Bee killer)



## DigitalScape (Aug 9, 2009)

Spotted this guy taking a rest, and was able to capture a few images before it decided to fly away. All C&C is welcomed and appreciated.








1/200 seconds, f/16, 100mm


----------



## epp_b (Aug 9, 2009)

That's fantastic and very close.  What lens did you use?


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow! I can see its toes!! Very nice.


----------



## DigitalScape (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks epp_b and Carol.  epp_b, the lens used is the Canon 100mm f/2.8 macro lens


----------



## tomhooper (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey John, didn't know you were over here too.  I think I commented on the other board, but I'll do it again This is a great shot.  Not sure I've seen a Robber Fly like this before.


----------



## DigitalScape (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks Tom - yeah, I am the same guy you are referring to.  I just found this forum and decided to see what it offered.


----------



## mooimeisie (Aug 10, 2009)

What an amazing photo.


----------

